# Nikon d5200 on going review. by a beginer



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

This will be an ongoing review and will have lots of pics. I'm more then happy to take pics in settings you request to see what it can do. I can not compare this to any other camera or brand as its my first camera. 

I have zero photography experience. I was tired of taking pics with my phone and never coming out as good as I would like so it was time to get a big boy camera. I researched for about 10 days and settled on the Nikon D5200. 

When I first opened the box i realized I had no idea what any of the knobs settings mean. I thought wow what did I get my self into. "What the heck is iso?" wow iso dumb! The great part about this camera is the ? button, it can be pushed on every screen or when anything is highlighted (Such as iso) and it will give you a brief explanation of its purpose or function. The camera is much lighter then i anticipated and very user friendly. The lcd screen is very versatile.

Here are some pics that i took the first couple days.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

pictures look great.. nice negative edge pool BTW =)


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some more of my first photos. I put the iso as high as it goes and was able to capture a bird landing at the edge of the pool, a mimic bee mid flight, and water falling down the edge of the hot tub. I also had some phone with the cameras color filter. i still have allot to learn and will continue to update.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

which lens are you using?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

My nikkor 55-300mm for all of them except the one of my sons eyes that was the 18-55mm.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are definitely better than my cell phone pics lol. That's a good start imo. I'd be interested in seeing some night shots from you if you can  last night my partner and I watched two rabbits eat from a duck feeder we set out and wished we had something to photograph them. Alas, bills keep us from purchasing anything yet. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I will do some photos over the next couple nights. The moon should offer some neat shadows.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah i definitely need to upgrade.. I fricken hate my lunix AF - just to be able to tweak your Field of depth on the lens has to be epic.

(i say this because yesterday I had an AWESOME potential shot for my oto's all aligned sleeping yet my camera was focusing on the seiryu stone behind them)


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, I want this camera so bad!!!! What site did you find the best price?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Option said:


> Wow, I want this camera so bad!!!! What site did you find the best price?


Cameta camera at the time of my purchase. Great friendly service. The included equipment was all great quality.


----------

